# Chartering BVI''s in September



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Chartering BVI''''s in September*

I am planning my first bareboat charter in the BVI''s in September. Is this a good time to go? What is the weather like? Chartering companies- reliable and affordable? welcome all suggestions.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Chartering BVI''''s in September*

HURRICANE SEASON?
ERIC


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Chartering BVI''''s in September*

Yes, it is hurricane season but it is also when you will find the best bargains, lowest airfares, and least crowded anchorages. We travel to the BVI every year for the past three years during this time and have not yet been affected, with exception to a few tropical waves which typically last only a few hours. Follow the weather and you will know when they will affect your chartering.

See the archives at www.nhc.noaa.gov for a list of hurricanes each year. Over the past ten years, the charter companies seem to get maybe one hurricane every other year that actually disrupts charters for just a few days.

The charter companies must tell you that your travel could be affected, but in no way would I consider it a safety risk.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Chartering BVI''''s in September*

SUNSAIL.
You will no doubt get a variety of good and bad tales about them as with any Charter Co.
We have chartered with them 10 years and very minor problems.
In the BVI''s we found them to be very helpful. I believe they recently moved from Sopers Hole. In other locations it depends on where you sail to from their base. They have a chase boat that will come to you if the problem cannot be resolved by you or your crew. We also found that in certain areas other Charter Co.''s will assist without giving you a hard time. 
Chartered with Trade Winds also and had mninor problems. Also heard bad about them so!!!!!
If you have sailed before then the minor problems that usually arise can be handled by you and your crew. 
Time of year is a hit & miss thing. We chartered in June & August and never had a problem with the weather other then wind. Sometimes we had none for several hours. Would suggest earlier in the season but again your preference.

Good Luck
Ray & Joanne 
Dream Catcher


----------

